# Problem mit Canon Pixma MG5300



## duese1983 (25. April 2013)

moin.

sollte nen bekannten seinen drucker einrichten.
ich habe ja schon so einige drucker eingerichted aaaaber dieser drucker bringt mich noch am rande eines nervenzusammen bruchs.
über Lan gaaar kein Thema,quali is top und er druckt.
aaaber über wlan habe ich heute beinahe 4 stunden mein glück versucht aber nix hat geholfen^^
mit netzwerkschlüssel,dann wpa/wpa2 kurz rausgenommen und dann nochmals versucht aaaaber egal ob ich nen schlüssel eingeben mus oder nicht. es bringt nix,er sucht zwar kurz aber dann steht im drucker ne fehlermeldung und das wars.
pin eingabe bringt genauso wenig,gebe ich den pin ein sagter mir der code sei zu kurz.
wenn ich über die software die beim drucker beilag auf den rechner zugreifen will klappt das allerdings wie gesagt nicht im wlan modus sondern nur über lan kabel.

betriebssystem windows xp
drucker:canon pixma mg5300



hoffe jemand weis nen Rat


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. April 2013)

Jetzt wäre noch hilfreich zu wissen, was für einen Router du verwendest.


----------



## duese1983 (26. April 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre noch hilfreich zu wissen, was für einen Router du verwendest.


 
müsste ich morgen wenn ich da bin noch mal nachsehen.
weis nur noch das das nen router voner telekom ist


----------

